# Brass screws and nuts for an old saw



## Gunfleet (21 Sep 2013)

This is my first post. I want to refurbish an old brass backed tenon saw. its missing a brass screw and slotted nut in the handle. Some time ago wandering round the Internet I spotted some ... But of course I can neither remember where nor find them by searching now. If anyone can offer a clue I'd be grateful.
Thanks
John


----------



## liamscanlan (21 Sep 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Stick around, you'll learn lots!
For saw nuts+bolts, try Matthew at Workshop Heaven...

http://www.workshopheaven.com/tools/Saw_Nut.html


HTH 
Liam


----------



## Cheshirechappie (21 Sep 2013)

Welcome, Gunfleet!

There are two main types of saw screw and nut. The modern sort with the tubular nut and 'proper' screwdriver slot in which you can use a normal slotted screwdriver, and the old (pre-1920 or so) sort with the split-slot nut, for which you need a screwdriver with gap in the middle of it's edge, to bridge over the end of the screwthread on the 'bolt' part. 

There are a couple of sources for the newer sort. Liam has mentioned one, another is www.flinn-garlick-saws.co.uk who list sawscrews under 'saw accessories and maintenance' on their extensive website.

For the older sort, I know of no commercial source, but a message posted in the 'metalwork' section may bring help from one of the metalwork lathe owners.


----------



## Gunfleet (21 Sep 2013)

Thanks very much both. This saw handle is knackered (technical term) so I think I'll make one and use modern nuts.


----------



## Cottonwood (22 Sep 2013)

Gunfleet":1hdk8q0u said:


> Thanks very much both. This saw handle is knackered (technical term) so I think I'll make one and use modern nuts.


Good plan...I have a lot of experience with those split type nuts. For some inexplicable reason the saw makers used them despite the fact they are really quite flimsy and weak. The threaded rod is way too thin on them. The first few times I dismantled a split nut saw I assumed each nut was identical and intercahnageable-wrong! Apparently each nut was fitted individually, tightened, then filed flush with the handle. I found that once dismatled, they are difficult to put back together exactly. You need to mess about identifying each nut and its proper hole etc etc....The more modern type are far better, you can swap them around to some extent if you need to. 
Good luck doing the handle, its a fascinating project. I am not one for high precision work, but I must admit it was really interesting to do fine finishing cuts with a file while looking through a jewellers loupe...it soon shows up sloppy work!


----------

